# Molasses and/or sugar during flowering



## williehd1 (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw this question before I registered and now I can't find the thread, but here is what I have about the subject.
From "Maximum Yield" magazine (November-December 2007), article titled "Why use sugary supplements?":  "Simply put, flowering plants are burning these carbs trying to make large fruit or vegetables, or big beautiful blooms, faster a marathon runner trying to win a race.  Not to mention that the process of photosynthesis, which produces the sugars, takes a lot of energy.  By adding one of the organic carbohydrate supplements (molasses, sugar, etc.) to your nutrient solution the carbohydrates that have been allocated  to the flowering process will be replenished more easily.  This will save your plant the energy it would need to create those sugars itself, and your plant can focus more of its energy on the flowering process."
Personally, I use "Karo Light Corn Syrup" (simply because this is what I had in my cupboard).  I could not find any dosing info, so I used trial & error.  It appears that 1/2 cup of syrup added to one gallon of room temperature water produces the best results for me.  Just add the syrup everytime you water.
Hope this helps someone!


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 3, 2008)

what week of flowering do you start this and what are the final results


----------



## mendo local (Jan 3, 2008)

Ive heard of this, suppose to help put on weight and add flavor, never tried it tho. I guess you make like a tea or somethin.


----------



## King Bud (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you maybe looking for this thread?


----------



## Canso (Jan 5, 2008)

I use Carbo-Boost
I start it in the 3rd week.
Yes, it adds size 
I don't notice a taste diference


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 5, 2008)

OK, so we have established the idea of helping out your babies with sugars, but how do you do this if you've gone soil ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 5, 2008)

molassis is tailored for soil, big Kahoona... 1 tablespoon disolved in 1 gallon of water applied at the very start of flowering is what I'm gunna do.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 5, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> molassis is tailored for soil, big Kahoona... 1 tablespoon disolved in 1 gallon of water applied at the very start of flowering is what I'm gunna do.


Organic Soil KK


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW, 
  I just finished reading the worlds longest post about molasses, and I begin to see clearly the benifits of it's use and yes in soil, Glad that I got that one straightened out.
  Hey thanks Heaps to both Mutt and that crazy van couver guy, I Love to learn folks. As a grower of exotic plants, I have always made my own soil mixes, But I never realized that molasses was what is used to perk up the microbes in the soil, nor did I realize that there was so much mineral benifit in it either. I'm one of those suckers that has been spending a lot of coin for what I could have had all along for penny's on the dollar. Sheeeeesh

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 5, 2008)

what about honey?
does anyone know if this would do the same?


----------



## williehd1 (Jan 5, 2008)

I will be starting two new SOG beds in a couple of weeks when the clones are ready.  I plan to experiment with one bed (twelve plants) by using different amounts of syrup, molassas, sugar and honey.  I will try to keep accurate records so I can maybe provide some more info on this topic.
Three plants will be dedicated to each sugary supplement, using 1 tblspn per gallon of water, 3 tblspns/gallon, and finally 1/2 cup per gallon.
As far as when to add it, I will be adding it beginning two weeks after 12/12 cycle started.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 6, 2008)

for those of u who try a hand at hydro carboload is the replacement for molasses


----------



## headband (Jan 6, 2008)

so what about producing it?
1 tbsp per gallon, aerate for 24 hours? What do you guys do? Im planning on using a few waterings of molasses, I just want to know how before i go ahead and cause root lock out or some things stupid that kills my plants because i did something wrong. Any suggestions?


----------



## williehd1 (Jan 11, 2008)

1 tablespoon of molasses, dissolved in room temperature rainwater or reverse osmosis treated drinking water available at your local grocery store (if chlorinated, leave out for 24 hours for the chlorine to dissipate).  I usually adjust pH to 5.5-6.5 before adding the molasses.  Can be used immediately if non-chlorinated.  Water as usual, when soil is almost dry.
I was going to try an experiment as mentioned above, but I have since found some advice from Jorge Cervantes that alleges that more than 1 tablespoon of molasses (or sugar, honey, syrup, etc.) is wasted as the plant can only process so much carbohydrates.  I will be using molasses in 6 plants, and nothing added to the other 6 plants for my experiment.  According to Jorge, growers report a 20% increase in bud size using this technique.  I am starting my grow journal today.


----------



## headband (Jan 11, 2008)

what about powderd sugar, or is molasses best?


----------



## akirahz (Jan 11, 2008)

what about syrup


----------



## nixon (Jan 11, 2008)

awesome. another ingredient to the homeade fertilizer


----------



## snuggles (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm stoned so I know i'm gonna get yelled at...someone has already said this I'm sure but another hydro product is sweet by botanicare

Like I said maybe it's been beat to death but one advantage to using molasses/sweet sugar loaded stuff is if you use during veg. too you get tighter nodes...


----------

